# Severe panic/anxiety



## Ashhyland (Jul 13, 2020)

Hello! I have a three and a half year old vizsla female, Remi. She has always been pretty anxious like most vizslas, but recently it has gotten completely out of control. She has a panic attack just about every day, if not more than once. This entails uncontrollable trembling and panting, and she is completely inconsolable. We have tried xanax, trazodone, prozac, cbd, homeopathic remedies, thunder vests, noise machines, etc. She is scared of thunder and fireworks, but some days, there isn't even a trigger that I have been able to notice myself. I have spoken to the vet several times, and they have not offered very much help. It gets to the point where if I am gone and she has one, she will dig the walls/door frames until she has drawn blood. She also has just recently started having numerous daily accidents in the house even while we are home with the doggy door open. Oh! And a huge concern is that her mother died of a heart attack three years ago due to fireworks. Has anyone else dealt with anything like this? Any advise at all would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My senior is terrified of fireworks, and thunder. She has to take a combination of drugs, for them to work. She takes Xanax, combined with trazodone. During long thunderstorms, or July the 4th I have to add a 1/4 of Ace. 
It sounds like your dog is having more problems than just noise phobia. I'm sure you've had her at the vets, but she needs a full check up.
Bloodwork, that includes checking her thyroid. Urinalysis, and have them check her ears, and teeth thoroughly.
You have to rule out any medical condition, but you treat for a mental one.


----------



## Sunshinesol (Jul 3, 2020)

serveral questions 
1. What kind of rules/structure do you provide in your house?

2.how is she on walks, does she pull, weave from side to side and behind you, or walk at your side?

3. You mentioned the mom, how are her siblings? What was your impression of the breeders house? Were you impressed or develop some doubts about their practices

4. Is she spayed, if so how old was she when you did that?

5. Does she sleep in a crate at night?

6. Do you take her to new places, or does she spend most of her life in the house/yard?

7.do you do any basic obidience training? Daily? Weekly? just the puppy classes? (Dislike those).

8. Does she have any other “random” types of reactions, ie unstable behavior aside from the fear?

best of luck, it really sucks having a scared pup. Check out Larry Khron or a trainer on YouTube who has experience with “positive confusion.” I think this could do wonders for your fearful pup. Basically you are snapping them out of their state (briefly) with a working level on the eCollar, (mini educator), (working level is a very very low level, like 2-3 that feels like a tap on the shoulder). then marking and rewarding that confusion. If she has known triggers, at a distance you can start to implement this.

my explanation is pretty simplified there’s a lot of TIMING involved. Please do lots of research before implementing the tool!

also, while some comforting is okay. In my opinion, you get what you pet! No baby voice when she’s scared, she might think you want her to act this way! soft words and comfort may be taken as praise.

praise and pet your dog in her proudest moments! ears up, tail wagin’, a bright smile on that face!


----------

